# blacktied and hang-up



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello!
this was my look for today at work =]

i used
MAC
Bare Canvas Paint
Smolder Eye Kohl
Brun e/s[on brows]
Black Tied e/s
Rice Paper e/s
Silver color from DangerZone Trio
#7 lashes
Mineralize SFN Med Drk
Chesnut lipliner
Hang-up creamsheen lipstick


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 7, 2008)

Hotness <3


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS ! i love the silver, and the lip color looks great on you.


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 7, 2008)

ahh so gorgeous!!! your lips look absolutely to die for!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks lovies!

i watched Changeling w/Angelina Jolie a couple days ago and throughout the whole movie she had smokey eyes and dark lips so I had to do it this week. Shes so hot!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 7, 2008)

Very pretty! Love the look!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 7, 2008)

hot eyes and lips, your skin looks so flawless


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2008)

i just got this lipstick last night, it's sooo pretty. 

how did you get black tied to look so sparkly?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 7, 2008)

Could you be anymore talented or gorgeous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love this!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_i just got this lipstick last night, it's sooo pretty. 

how did you get black tied to look so sparkly?_

 
awesome i lurves it!

i put the silver color from the Mineralize trios over it.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Could you be anymore talented or gorgeous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love this!_

 
MUAh! thanks honey!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

As always...you look super HOT!! That lip shade is Perfect on you! So jealous of your skin!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautifulllllllllll


----------



## callmestella (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 7, 2008)

oooh, i love it!  i've been wanting to do a smokey eye ever since i did one for halloween...and i really like the zipper necklace, where did you get it?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 7, 2008)

^second the zipper... and awesome as always


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw several of the ladies at the MAC Pro Store with that necklace on...Must be a MAC MA item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But maybe not...*fingers crossed*


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes it is =/
sorry. MAC girls only.
we got it for Red She Said.


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 7, 2008)

You've got amazing skills! May I ask what Mac foundation color you are? Do you think that l/s color would look nice on a NW20/25 like me?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_thanks lovies!

i watched Changeling w/Angelina Jolie a couple days ago and throughout the whole movie she had smokey eyes and dark lips so I had to do it this week. Shes so hot!




_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this woman so much!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 7, 2008)

First off your gorgeous and i really love the lip color


----------



## OolilredoO (Nov 7, 2008)

Flawless application!
WOw!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 7, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## Jot (Nov 7, 2008)

seriously wow


----------



## Bianca (Nov 7, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## Skrollan (Nov 7, 2008)

love the look - you're looking soooo gorgeous


----------



## User49 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is one of my faves! I love this look! Gorgeous, well blended, great lashes, got the sparkle factor! Sexy!! I'm inspired


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 7, 2008)

I love everything about this look!
And you're gorgeous!


----------



## User49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah! That's how it got so sparkely! Silver strip from mineralize trio! Thanks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Amazing and so inspirational!


----------



## User67 (Nov 7, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love all your looks!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_You've got amazing skills! May I ask what Mac foundation color you are? Do you think that l/s color would look nice on a NW20/25 like me?_

 
im currently an NC25 w/a bit of 30

I LOVE dark lips and red lips on paler skin but it all depends on what you are willing to wear and feel comfortable in. Id try it on before buying it =] Also, you can wear a liner thats not quite as dark as mine to tone it down if youd like.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Ah! That's how it got so sparkely! Silver strip from mineralize trio! Thanks!_

 
yep! i used it wet as well =]


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 7, 2008)

very pretty love the look


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 7, 2008)

FIYAH!! I'm gonna try to rock this look over the weekend!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 7, 2008)

Super Gorgeous! 
Luv the smokey eye w/glitter. HOT!
and your lips with that color are beautiful!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_thanks lovies!

i watched Changeling w/Angelina Jolie a couple days ago and throughout the whole movie she had smokey eyes and dark lips so I had to do it this week. Shes so hot!




_

 
You look hot! and this movie was off the chain, a must see!


----------



## makeba (Nov 7, 2008)

Whoa you are soooo super hott chica!!! i gotta get that lippie for real. i love dark plum lipstick!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hot...hot...hot


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow.  You are really are fierce with it.  Love the entire look.


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 7, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 7, 2008)

So... you're pretty much a sexy beast. The lip color looks so good.


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 7, 2008)

wow, I also really like your zipper necklace. This look is fabulous, so dramatic and sexy!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 7, 2008)

you are so so gorgeous! Love the look- it's like that lip color was MADE for you or something


----------



## nikki (Nov 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!!  Love the sparkles!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW.  Amazing look.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 7, 2008)

man, you look super hot. i love that lipcolour!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 7, 2008)

I love! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is gorgeous!  I see you are wearing the ever so popular zipper necklace we got.  Its the new trend with employees...we all LOVE IT!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_you are so so gorgeous! Love the look- it's like that lip color was MADE for you or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha aww thanks babe =]


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_This is gorgeous!  I see you are wearing the ever so popular zipper necklace we got.  Its the new trend with employees...we all LOVE IT!!!_

 
mhmmmm =]


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 8, 2008)

Woooow amazing ! =D


----------



## RobinG (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the eyes but I am really loving the lips.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 8, 2008)

I NEED that lippie.


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my god you are so talented, it hurts lol...
i have to take a second look at hang up now, it looks awesome on you


----------



## Film_Noir (Nov 8, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 9, 2008)

You are insanely beautiful and sexy!!! I want your eyebrows and lips and eyes... grrrrrrr just gimme your whole face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The makeup is soooooooooooooo amazing too!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 9, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

wow, i think i am in love with black tied !!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hot Stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## hr44 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOVE that silver look on top of the black!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 16, 2008)

That is the HOTNESS!!!! I went and did a B2M for Hang-up simply because of this post!!!! love it love it love it!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for fall/winter! your lips are PEEERFECT!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 16, 2008)

You are so HOT!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 16, 2008)

You look amazing


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 17, 2008)

I love this look.


----------



## Kalie (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW! You are beautiful! And this look is to die for, and such a great look for the fall trends.


----------



## blkayznempress (Nov 20, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow love the eyes!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

Whoa! total hotness <3


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 20, 2008)

You look absolutely flawless! What a beautiful look for you!


----------



## rbella (Nov 20, 2008)

You are so gorgeous.  I love this so much!!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 21, 2008)

I love it !


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMGGG this is hot!! i wish i could pull this off lol lol.... i love the lip color!!!! everythingg looks AMAZINGGGG


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Feb 19, 2009)

I was wondering what do you have in the crease of this look?


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't often comment on FOTDs other than to give thanks, but I had to with yours - you look beautiful


----------



## fintia (Feb 19, 2009)

wao love the lips!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

as always, beautiful


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 19, 2009)

Hawt!!!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 19, 2009)

Another banger......


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 20, 2009)

This look is gorgeous! You pull it off so well.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 20, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous, as always.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow, gorgeous!! I love the glitter over the black e/s.


----------



## Tracey82 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely look!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 21, 2009)

Fabulous as usual!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 21, 2009)

I love it, this is smoking!


----------



## Sophie040 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing! You look so gorgeous


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your makeup is beautiful. You are a true artist!!!


----------

